# agrresive angel fish? mayb breeding pair



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

i have 3 guppies in a 20 gallon along with 2 angelfish both smaller, and a single gourami( i know about gouramis being semi agressive but i have researched that theyare fine as a solo) and today one angel was hiding in my artificial logs and the other was highly agressive, attacking everything, the other angel even a few times, my friend suggested that it might be eggs, but i checked the log and the angels or other fish had put gravel in it,(i didnt put it there) and i put the gravel and anything else in there into the plastic bag (4 better viewing,) and i saw nothing really, but put the stuff in the bag with water floating in the tank just in case, any ideas on wat is going on plz? really want to protect all my fish from harm
p.s. i have other guppies in a 5 i do a little breeding


----------

